# (NSA van 63)



## remmettn (Dec 26, 2005)

Funny joke
What to your name wyfi spot
My neighbor called his (NSA van 63)

So as people log on to their computer net they see it,
And start looking for the black helicopters.


----------



## Phoebe Kettle (Nov 19, 2013)

:clap:Hee hee. I named ours DEA Van#32 because the deadbeat drug addict downstairs kept trying to log on to my Wi-Fi. Funny how after I did that the cars that would come and go all day stopped comming. :happy: Then one night as we were sitting around the campfire she came out and mentioned that she thought that we were under survalliance so we should watch ourselves. I sure am glad she's now gone!


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome Phoebe - funny thought...


----------

